# [H] Paypal$, goblins [W] CSM, Iron Warriros (torsos), various bits, Scenery pieces [U



## spartan089 (Nov 13, 2009)

Wants
Iron warriors conversion parts (helmets, torso, ect...)
Tech marine & Master of the forge (partial parts accepted as well; servo harness)
Iron Warrior War Smith
Dreadnought (not chaos)
Mrk II Rhinos (preferably clean)
Forge World MarkIII armor units & bits
SM/CSM Meltas & combi meltas
Umbra & phobos pattern bolters
Obliterators
----------------------
Lesser Wants:
Thousand Sons
Plague Marines
Noise Marines
Generic Chaos Space Marines
Daemon prince

Random Wanted bits:
Nemesis Dread Knight Sword
Daemon prince of Nurgle Sword/arm bit
Grey Knight Terminator Heads
Grey Knight Terminator Hammer
WHFB Chaos Khorne Exalted Hero (fine cast)
Any and all unique chaos heads, shoulders, ect... (Iron warriors, night lords, world eaters, Alpha legion ect...)

Scenery Wants
Bits or sets from the following:
Basilica Adminatratum
Fortress of Redemption
Shrine of Aquila
Bastions (chaos or imperial)
Manufactorum
Sanctum Imperialis
Imperial Sector
Honored Imperium (statue)

Painted condition does not matter as I will be most likely be stripping everything

Haves:
Paypal & eBay account
------------
Warhammer Fantasy battle Orks&Goblins
x4 Spider Riders (1 without rider)
1 regiment of Night goblins (18 figures)
(http://www.dakkadakka.com/gallery/240108-Night Goblins for sale 2.html)


----------

